# Fakebake



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya girls was just wondering if it is safe to use fake tan (fakebake) in particular whilst pregnant. Im not normally vain but have a party to go to tommorrow night. I bought a lovely black dress but I look so pale in it!! Tried to google it but there are so many conflicting opinions that I thought id be better posting on here.

So ladies to bake or not to bake?? :muaha:


----------



## wishingonastar

i think it is cos from what i know of it, it's made of vegetable products but i don't know for sure hun...


----------



## Blob

Yea i was told that you can use any fake tan, the only time they say to be careful (for hair bleach) is first tri... i used fake tan when i was preggers :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've been using fake tan the whole way through, not fakebake, but superdrug own brand fake stuff and topping up with dove daily tan stuff 

As far as I know any fake tan is safe


----------



## xGemx

Hi there! I'm a mobile beauty therapist and a Fake Bake spray qualified technician.

Good news! It's absolutely fine so go ahead and get your tan! Fake Bake contains DHA and Erythrylose. Sound big and worrying names but both are totally safe - they are forms of sugar. We do not spray clients who are in their first trimester as a precaution but at your stage of pregnancy there is nothing to worry about. 

I'm having one myself on Saturday :)


----------



## Kittee

I would not use it personally. I've seen too many reports of it possibly being damaging. Most if not all contain Retinol or Retin A which is not safe for baby as it causes birth defects. 

Also fake tans actually increase the damage caused by free radicals. 

Of course the risk is low that anything will happen so I'm not knocking any women that do chose to use sunless tanner, but my personal choice is why risk it if I don't have to.

I'll be pleasantly pale this year. :)


----------



## xGemx

Kittee said:


> I would not use it personally. I've seen too many reports of it possibly being damaging. Most if not all contain Retinol or Retin A which is not safe for baby as it causes birth defects.
> 
> Also fake tans actually increase the damage caused by free radicals.
> 
> Of course the risk is low that anything will happen so I'm not knocking any women that do chose to use sunless tanner, but my personal choice is why risk it if I don't have to.
> 
> I'll be pleasantly pale this year. :)

Fake Bake does not contain Retinol or Retin A, infact no professional spray lotions I have come across contain it.

Fake Bake is totally safe, it certainly doesn;t increase damage caused by free radicals(!!) I'm not sure where you got your information from but I can assure you it is wrong. Fake Bake uses sugars to gently colour the outer layer of the epidermis, the already technically 'dead' skin. The liquid does not permeate any further through the skin than through the stratum corneum. You should always remember though that spray tans do not offer any protection against the sun, oil free sun protection should still be used. Sun lotions containing oil can strip the colour. 

I personally think it's important for ladies to feel good about themselves during pregnancy. If a bit of perfectly safe colour makes you feel a little more scrummy then go for it!

Anyone who wants to confirm anything I have said only need to look on www.fakebake.co.uk. Call them if you need further reassurance, they are lovely ladies.


----------



## tasha41

As far as I know sunless tanners are safe to use as long as you look out for Retinol A??

Honestly I was told by my OBGYN that while she doesn't recommend going to a tanning salon and using a tanning bed to ANYONE it's really not that bad to go tanning when you're pregnant, you just need to limit your time and pay close attention that you aren't getting too hot - maybe go to early before the beds get really hot (in the morning for example rather than end of the evening before closing after they've been used all day).. tanning salon attendant told me the same, but my nurse practitioner said "at my own risk" and the ladies on here said no way!


----------



## Kittee

xGemx said:


> Kittee said:
> 
> 
> I would not use it personally. I've seen too many reports of it possibly being damaging. Most if not all contain Retinol or Retin A which is not safe for baby as it causes birth defects.
> 
> Also fake tans actually increase the damage caused by free radicals.
> 
> Of course the risk is low that anything will happen so I'm not knocking any women that do chose to use sunless tanner, but my personal choice is why risk it if I don't have to.
> 
> I'll be pleasantly pale this year. :)
> 
> Fake Bake does not contain Retinol or Retin A, infact no professional spray lotions I have come across contain it.
> 
> Fake Bake is totally safe, it certainly doesn;t increase damage caused by free radicals(!!) I'm not sure where you got your information from but I can assure you it is wrong. Fake Bake uses sugars to gently colour the outer layer of the epidermis, the already technically 'dead' skin. The liquid does not permeate any further through the skin than through the stratum corneum. You should always remember though that spray tans do not offer any protection against the sun, oil free sun protection should still be used. Sun lotions containing oil can strip the colour.
> 
> I personally think it's important for ladies to feel good about themselves during pregnancy. If a bit of perfectly safe colour makes you feel a little more scrummy then go for it!
> 
> Anyone who wants to confirm anything I have said only need to look on www.fakebake.co.uk. Call them if you need further reassurance, they are lovely ladies.Click to expand...


Here is one link that notes it- https://thegreenbeautyguide.com/?p=69

And regarding pregnancy: https://thegreenbeautyguide.com/?p=139


----------

